# laparoscopy & IVF waiting times FIFE Victoria kirkcaldy



## bubbles2010 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Folks,

Hope you are all well, Can anyone confirm the IVF and Laparoscopy waiting times for kirkcaldy hospital?

Even an indication would be great

Thanks


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi bubbles2010 - afraid I can't help with the laparoscopy waiting times but IVF in Fife is referred to Ninewells in Dundee where waiting time is about 15 months on NHS but there is also option to self-fund.  Hope that helps a little.


----------



## bubbles2010 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks,

I appreciate the reply, I have just enough money to pay for a round but with the ivf rounds going down to two I rly want to wait.

It feels like such a long time away. 

Did u wait for nhs? How did you find the wait? 

X


----------



## bubbles2010 (Apr 10, 2011)

I noticed on your signature you opted for egg sharing does that effect yout nhs attempts? 

X


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi bubbles - afraid that egg share does effect your NHS attempts but DH and I feel its the right decision for us.  Our first appointment with Ninewells was in December so even then it's still a lengthy process before starting first cycle.  Have you just been referred / placed on waiting list? x


----------



## bubbles2010 (Apr 10, 2011)

I aint on the waiting list yet  

I have to have a laporoscopy to confirm my tubes r blockes, (getting clipped if I have hydro :-()

Doc says they may have spasamed but unlikely - they dont try and fix them its ivf

Informed I have a 3 month wait for lap and then ivf... soo long

But I have been thinking about applying for a clinical trial for ivf cause it doesn't effect your attempts on the nhs.

I think egg sharing is a great to give someone that gift, but not sure if its for me.

I looked into before at both gcrm and nine wells but didn't understand the costs ect.

5 months for egg sharing is allot, when do you start your round?  What made you decide to take thar route?  

X


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

We've had to wait for lots of different appointments at Victoria and the like as well before we got referred to Ninewells.  Hopefully the 3 months pass really quickly for you and you get the results that you hope for.

In January, after lots of appointments, tests and finally a biopsy DH was confirmed as having no sperm for an unknown reason.  We only confirmed on Egg Share programme in February and then blood tests had to be done on me to determine egg reserve and what drugs I'd be placed on, so it all takes time unfortunately!

Due to the situation with DH, we need to use a sperm donor so we would like to return the favour as it were and help someone else out by taking part in the egg share programme.  Having gone through everything ourselves, we know what its like to be on this journey and have the rug pulled out from under you with certain results so as I see it - if I have to go through it all anyway, why not split the eggs and give half to someone who needs them.  The recipient is said to be delighted and I'm really pleased to be able to help someone like that.

I start on 5th June - a little nervous but just want to get started!

Hope all goes well for you

x


----------



## tjennym (Jul 8, 2010)

Bubbles

Can I ask what ivf clinical trial you appled for?

x


----------



## bubbles2010 (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry I just noticed your reply,

It was The Use of the Hormone Kisspeptin in IVF Treatment


----------

